# Save Phil Harrison



## 2hensbetterthan1 (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm amputation to get started on my coop can't wait. Merry Christmas


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

I assume you mean Phil Robertson. I agree.

Welcome to te forum. Do you have chickens yet? 
Merry Christmas.


----------



## 2hensbetterthan1 (Dec 6, 2013)

My son wrote that, with the auto spell things didn't come out right. Yes Phil Robertson. What a shame. 
No chickens yet I plan on getting pullets. Not finished with coop yet.


----------

